# Fantastico



## Pincopallino (14 Settembre 2022)

L’ultimo nick creato: nonècomecredi


----------



## omicron (14 Settembre 2022)

@Nonècomecredi palesati


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @Nonècomecredi palesati


Non è come crediamo!!!


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non è come crediamo!!!


Difficile immaginare di cosa vorrà parlare....


----------



## omicron (14 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non è come crediamo!!!


Mai credere alle apparenze


----------



## Nonècomecredi (14 Settembre 2022)

...e chi ti dice che credo


----------



## Koala (14 Settembre 2022)

Magari è qui solo per propaganda


----------



## Nonècomecredi (14 Settembre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Magari è qui solo per propaganda


Che tipo di propaganda?


----------



## esmeralda (15 Settembre 2022)

Un giorno credi


----------



## Angie17 (15 Settembre 2022)

esmeralda ha detto:


> Un giorno credi


Un giorno credi di essere giusto
E di essere un grande uomo
In un altro ti svegli e devi
Cominciare da zero ...


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> ...e chi ti dice che credo


Dal  nick che usi secondo me sei uomo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Settembre 2022)

Si va beh ma mica è uno dei  nick più strani...in sto giorni ne ho letto uno ... leggermente inquietante


----------



## Angie17 (15 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si va beh ma mica è uno dei  nick più strani...in sto giorni ne ho letto uno ... leggermente inquietante


Cioè?


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Dal  nick che usi secondo me sei uomo


Ma voi leggete i nomi dei nuovi utenti? io non ci guardo mai


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma voi leggete i nomi dei nuovi utenti? io non ci guardo mai


Ci ho fatto caso ieri...
Anche l avatar è inquietante


----------



## Angie17 (15 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ci ho fatto caso ieri...
> Anche l avatar è inquietante


Non tenerci sulle spine! .. dicci.


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma voi leggete i nomi dei nuovi utenti? io non ci guardo mai


Nemmeno io.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Non tenerci sulle spine! .. dicci


Caccia al tesoro


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ci ho fatto caso ieri...
> Anche l avatar è inquietante


e dillo!!!!


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Caccia al tesoro


o Gesù....l'ho travato...Parmaletale


----------



## Angie17 (15 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> o Gesù....l'ho travato...Parmaletale


Siii credo sia lui!   Con l'omino dell'Area 51 in versione malvagia


----------



## omicron (15 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Siii credo sia lui!   Con l'omino dell'Area 51 in versione malvagia


@ParmaLetale palesati


----------



## Angie17 (15 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @ParmaLetale palesati


Orsù parlaci! Donaci il tuo verbo!


----------



## Marjanna (15 Settembre 2022)

E io che pensavo fosse ricominciato Fantastico 







quindi niente cicale, @Nonècomecredi sei un bombo?


----------



## Marjanna (15 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @ParmaLetale palesati


Aspetta che si iscriva qualcuno con @forzaPisa


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Settembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Aspetta che si iscriva qualcuno con @forzaPisa


Mannaggia non ci ho pensato!!!!....ora cambio nick


----------



## Marjanna (15 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mannaggia non ci ho pensato!!!!....ora cambio nick


ma sei veramente di Pisa?


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Settembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ma sei veramente di Pisa?


zone limitrofe


----------



## Marjanna (15 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> zone limitrofe


sei una donna coraggiosa allora


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Settembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> sei una donna coraggiosa allora


Perché non ho dovuto dare nome e cognome


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> o Gesù....l'ho travato...Parmaletale


Ecco l hai visto... è inquietante di brutto...


----------



## Nonècomecredi (15 Settembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E io che pensavo fosse ricominciato Fantastico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bombo? Potrei esserlo, ma prima devo capire cosa significa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Bombo? Potrei esserlo, ma prima devo capire cosa significa


Nulla...non hai capito la battuta...
Oddio sarai giovanissimo allora


----------



## Nonècomecredi (15 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Nulla...non hai capito la battuta...
> Oddio sarai giovanissimo allora


Dillo che vuoi sapere quanti anni ho! Non essere timida!


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Nulla...non hai capito la battuta...
> Oddio sarai giovanissimo allora


Giulia lascia stare questo che ti arrestano


----------



## Nonècomecredi (15 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Giulia lascia stare questo che ti arrestano


Sarebbe un'esperienza


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Sarebbe un'esperienza


La nave scuola Giulia....occhio che ti rompe


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> La nave scuola Giulia....occhio che ti rompe



Mi manca giusto il toy boy


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Dillo che vuoi sapere quanti anni ho! Non essere timida!



Non sono proprio timida ...ma occhio che rischi che ti faccia il terzo grado
Dati basilari...
Età
Zona di residenza 
....motivo di arrivo qui?


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non sono proprio timida ...ma occhio che rischi che ti faccia il terzo grado
> Dati basilari...
> Età
> Zona di residenza
> ....motivo di arrivo qui?


Povero cucciolo.... così lo spaventi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Povero cucciolo.... così lo spaventi


Almeno capisce che deve fare il bravo...e rispondere


----------



## Nono (15 Settembre 2022)

esmeralda ha detto:


> Un giorno credi


Di esser giusto ......


----------



## Nonècomecredi (15 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Povero cucciolo.... così lo spaventi


Grazie per l'avermi dato del cucciolo!



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non sono proprio timida ...ma occhio che rischi che ti faccia il terzo grado
> Dati basilari...
> Età
> Zona di residenza
> ....motivo di arrivo qui?


Giulietta sono più giovane di te, ma non così tanto (se il 75 sta per l'anno di nascita). Motivo dell'arrivo qui? Prova ad indovinare piccola curiosella 



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> La nave scuola Giulia....occhio che ti rompe


Potrei sorprenderla...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Giulietta sono più giovane di te, ma non così tanto (se il 75 sta per l'anno di nascita). Motivo dell'arrivo qui? Prova ad indovinare piccola curiosella



75 yes anno di nascita
O hai fatto il monello...o lei è stata più monella di te...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Potrei sorprenderla...


Si con effetti speciali


----------



## omicron (15 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Giulietta sono più giovane di te, ma non così tanto (se il 75 sta per l'anno di nascita). Motivo dell'arrivo qui? Prova ad indovinare piccola curiosella


Chi sei?


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Dal  nick che usi secondo me sei uomo


Certo che è uomo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo che è uomo.


L'ho capito....ci sta provando con Giulia


----------



## Nonècomecredi (15 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> L'ho capito....ci sta provando con Giulia


Hai questa percezione?!


----------



## Nonècomecredi (15 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Chi sei?


Il mio nome è Nessuno!


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Hai questa percezione?!


Yesssss


----------



## Nonècomecredi (15 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Yesssss


Non è come credi!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Il mio nome è Nessuno!


Uno nessuno e centomila...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Yesssss



Sarà un fans di Vasco...e chissà che si immagina ..


----------



## Nonècomecredi (15 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sarà un fans di Vasco...e chissà che si immagina ..


Scrivilo sui muri


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Scrivilo sui muri


...se vorrai qualcuno accanto a te...che non pretenda di essere il migliore...

Ecco ma ormai io voglio solo il meglio!


----------



## omicron (15 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Il mio nome è Nessuno!


Odisseo e la tua Penelope ? A Itaca?


----------



## Nonècomecredi (15 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ...se vorrai qualcuno accanto a te...che non pretenda di essere il migliore...
> 
> Ecco ma ormai io voglio solo il meglio!


La vita non è facile, ma a volte basta un complice e tutto è già più semplice...Brava Giulietta!


----------



## Nonècomecredi (15 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Odisseo e la tua Penelope ? A Itaca?


Si con i Proci


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> La vita non è facile, ma a volte basta un complice e tutto è già più semplice...Brava Giulietta!


E se questo non è amore


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Si con i Proci


Ancora con quell' antipatica di Penelope....possiamo parlare di altro?!


----------



## omicron (15 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ancora con quell' antipatica di Penelope....possiamo parlare di altro?!


Guarda che Ulisse ci prova con te sai
Mica con Giulia


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E se questo non è amore



Si ma poi lui avrà...Laura Sally Jenny silvia...e che cazz...mica voglio il numero


----------



## Nonècomecredi (15 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ancora con quell' antipatica di Penelope....possiamo parlare di altro?!


Circe vuoi offrirmi qualcosa da bere?


----------



## Nonècomecredi (15 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ma poi lui avrà...Laura Sally Jenny silvia...e che cazz...mica voglio il numero


Ti sei dimenticata di Toffee, che sarebbe proprio una brava moglie!  ohhh Toffee...


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Guarda che Ulisse ci prova con te sai
> Mica con Giulia


Sono sempre stata dura di comprendonio su ste cose...non c'ho mai capito niente


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Circe vuoi offrirmi qualcosa da bere?


Non do confidenza agli sconosciuti


----------



## Nonècomecredi (15 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non do confidenza agli sconosciuti


Allora sei solo Circe, non sei la Dea Circe       Avevo con me anche delle erbe particolari consigliatemi dal Dio Ermes!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Ti sei dimenticata di Toffee, che sarebbe proprio una brava moglie!  ohhh Toffee...


Infatti lei l ho esclusa a priori...
Come Alba...troppo..chiara...
Qua la purezza non c è...


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Allora sei solo Circe, non sei la Dea Circe       Avevo con me anche delle erbe particolari consigliatemi dal Dio Ermes!


Hai detto bene...non sono una dea...sono solo io...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Allora sei solo Circe, non sei la Dea Circe       Avevo con me anche delle erbe particolari consigliatemi dal Dio Ermes!


Circe non è una dea.


----------



## ParmaLetale (16 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @ParmaLetale palesati


Eccomi! Mi dovete perdonare, sono arrivato a 50 anni avendo letto molti forum, ma senza mai scrivere su qualcuno di essi. Effettivamente non credo di aver scelto il nick adatto, si addice di più ad un forum di cinema di menare tipo i400calci... Comunque non ha accezioni calcistiche: Parma Letale era il nome d'arte di un tipo che a metà anni novanta faceva serate in discoteca dalle mie parti come sosia di Mel Gibson (molto trash)... ah e l'avatar non è l'omino verde di Roswell, bensì Eddie the Head la mascotte degli Iron Maiden in copertina di Brave New World (album pessimo, ma copertina lodevole come al solito)... adesso però non ho capito se sono troppo giovane o troppo vecchio.....


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Eccomi! Mi dovete perdonare, sono arrivato a 50 anni avendo letto molti forum, ma senza mai scrivere su qualcuno di essi. Effettivamente non credo di aver scelto il nick adatto, si addice di più ad un forum di cinema di menare tipo i400calci... Comunque non ha accezioni calcistiche: Parma Letale era il nome d'arte di un tipo che a metà anni novanta faceva serate in discoteca dalle mie parti come sosia di Mel Gibson (molto trash)... ah e l'avatar non è l'omino verde di Roswell, bensì Eddie the Head la mascotte degli Iron Maiden in copertina di Brave New World (album pessimo, ma copertina lodevole come al solito)... adesso però non ho capito se sono troppo giovane o troppo vecchio.....


Buongiorno Parmaletale


----------



## ParmaLetale (16 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Parmaletale


Buongiorno Circe!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Eccomi! Mi dovete perdonare, sono arrivato a 50 anni avendo letto molti forum, ma senza mai scrivere su qualcuno di essi. Effettivamente non credo di aver scelto il nick adatto, si addice di più ad un forum di cinema di menare tipo i400calci... Comunque non ha accezioni calcistiche: Parma Letale era il nome d'arte di un tipo che a metà anni novanta faceva serate in discoteca dalle mie parti come sosia di Mel Gibson (molto trash)... ah e l'avatar non è l'omino verde di Roswell, bensì Eddie the Head la mascotte degli Iron Maiden in copertina di Brave New World (album pessimo, ma copertina lodevole come al solito)... adesso però non ho capito se sono troppo giovane o troppo vecchio.....


Ben arrivato...
Grazie della spiegazione...
Adesso non trovo più inquinate il tuo nick


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ben arrivato...
> Grazie della spiegazione...
> Adesso non trovo più inquinate il tuo nick


insomma....parliamone...


----------



## ParmaLetale (16 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> insomma....parliamone...


Parliamone, inquieta meno col nuovo avatar? .... non so se ho capito bene, ma mi pare che ci sia un limite di caratteri per il nick... io inizialmente avrei messo qualcosa tipo "OggiaMeDomaniaTe" o "ChiDiCornaFerisceDiCornaPerisce" ma non ci stanno...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> insomma....parliamone...


Ma dai... spiegazione lineare
Vorrei vedere  adesso come è conciato il tipo che faceva serate in discoteca


----------



## ParmaLetale (16 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma dai... spiegazione lineare
> Vorrei vedere  adesso come è conciato il tipo che faceva serate in discoteca


Credo qualcosa di simile a questo:


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma dai... spiegazione lineare
> Vorrei vedere  adesso come è conciato il tipo che faceva serate in discoteca


sarebbe interessante


----------



## Nonècomecredi (16 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Circe non è una dea.


Nell'Odissea se non sbaglio viene rappresentata come una Dea con poteri di trasformare gli uomini in animali. Ulisse resiste alla sua magia, grazie a delle erbe mangiate prima su consiglio di Mercurio. Circe rimane colpita dal fatto che Ulisse non si trasforma, e per liberare i suoi compagni è invitato a possederla nel suo letto.


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Nell'Odissea se non sbaglio viene rappresentata come una Dea con poteri di trasformare gli uomini in animali. Ulisse resiste alla sua magia, grazie a delle erbe mangiate prima su consiglio di Mercurio. Circe rimane colpita dal fatto che Ulisse non si trasforma, e per liberare i suoi compagni è invitato a possederla nel suo letto.


Circe è una maga....non una Dea...


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Circe è una maga....non una Dea...


e che cazzo , sti svarioni sono il peggior insulto. Diglielo che non si devono permettere


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Credo qualcosa di simile a questo:
> View attachment 10542


Ottimo
Era meglio cmq qualche anno fa...(leggermente più magro)
PS meglio il nuovo avatar ..


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Parliamone, inquieta meno col nuovo avatar? .... non so se ho capito bene, ma mi pare che ci sia un limite di caratteri per il nick... io inizialmente avrei messo qualcosa tipo "OggiaMeDomaniaTe" o "ChiDiCornaFerisceDiCornaPerisce" ma non ci stanno...


Tipo Ugo no è....


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Eccomi! Mi dovete perdonare, sono arrivato a 50 anni avendo letto molti forum, ma senza mai scrivere su qualcuno di essi. Effettivamente non credo di aver scelto il nick adatto, si addice di più ad un forum di cinema di menare tipo i400calci... Comunque non ha accezioni calcistiche: Parma Letale era il nome d'arte di un tipo che a metà anni novanta faceva serate in discoteca dalle mie parti come sosia di Mel Gibson (molto trash)... ah e l'avatar non è l'omino verde di Roswell, bensì Eddie the Head la mascotte degli Iron Maiden in copertina di Brave New World (album pessimo, ma copertina lodevole come al solito)... adesso però non ho capito se sono troppo giovane o troppo vecchio.....


io per ore ho letto  armaletale, poi qualcuno me lo ha chiarito


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Nell'Odissea se non sbaglio viene rappresentata come una Dea con poteri di trasformare gli uomini in animali. Ulisse resiste alla sua magia, grazie a delle erbe mangiate prima su consiglio di Mercurio. Circe rimane colpita dal fatto che Ulisse non si trasforma, e per liberare i suoi compagni è invitato a possederla nel suo letto.


Più precisamente in maiali....


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e che cazzo , sti svarioni sono il peggior insulto. Diglielo che non si devono permettere


mi sono data un contegno perché sennò poi Bruni mi dice che arrabbiarsi è inutile...


----------



## ParmaLetale (16 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Tipo Ugo no è....


Meglio questo?


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Buongiorno Circe!


scusa è....ma hai messo Mel Gibson con la pansa? ma una foto un pò carina mai???...Mel Gibson va benone...se metti la foto del suo culo ancora meglio...così facciamo concorrenza a Etta


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> mi sono data un contegno perché sennò poi Bruni mi dice che arrabbiarsi è inutile...


non devi arrabbiarti, ma spiegare e bacchettare


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non devi arrabbiarti, ma spiegare e bacchettare


mi conosci....non ci riesco...poi mi partono i 5 minuti e mi dite tutti che sono troppo impulsiva


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Meglio questo?


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> mi conosci....non ci riesco...poi mi partono i 5 minuti e mi dite tutti che sono troppo impulsiva


è l'occasione per esercitarsi, tranquilla ti supportiamo.
Respira a fondo
Respira ancora
conta fino a 10
ora puoi spiegare


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è l'occasione per esercitarsi, tranquilla ti supportiamo.
> Respira a fondo
> Respira ancora
> conta fino a 10
> ora puoi spiegare


Facciamo fino a 20....ma ora non ho tempo...mi hanno richiamata al dovere...si prova un'altra volta


----------



## ParmaLetale (16 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


>


Con questo mi cacciano?


----------



## omicron (16 Settembre 2022)

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circe

ha ragione Mel


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Con questo mi cacciano?


Questo è il migliore che hai messo


----------



## ParmaLetale (16 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Questo è il migliore che hai messo


Allora lo accendiamo! (come sono vecchio..)


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Con questo mi cacciano?


Se ti fanno dei problemi dì che è colpa di Circe almeno Perplesso avrà un altro motivo per inveirmi contro


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circe
> 
> ha ragione Mel


Ussignore....lo saprò io cosa sono o no????...poi chi ti ha dato il permesso di mettere un link con una mia foto...si tratta di privacy...dovevi chiedermi il permesso


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Allora lo accendiamo! (come sono vecchio..)


Diversamente giovane


----------



## omicron (16 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ussignore....lo saprò io cosa sono o no????...poi chi ti ha dato il permesso di mettere un link con una mia foto...si tratta di privacy...dovevi chiedermi il permesso


deh, è di pubblico dominio


----------



## Nonècomecredi (16 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ussignore....lo saprò io cosa sono o no????...poi chi ti ha dato il permesso di mettere un link con una mia foto...si tratta di privacy...dovevi chiedermi il permesso


Insomma ti arrabbi, ma non sai chi sei! Interessante


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Insomma ti arrabbi, ma non sai chi sei! Interessante


Lo so benissimo chi sono....sei te che non lo sai


----------



## Nonècomecredi (16 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Lo so benissimo chi sono....sei te che non lo sai


No, non lo sò, però se vuoi puoi dirlo!


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> No, non lo sò, però se vuoi puoi dirlo!


Ma non ci penso proprio


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Parliamone, inquieta meno col nuovo avatar? .... non so se ho capito bene, ma mi pare che ci sia un limite di caratteri per il nick... io inizialmente avrei messo qualcosa tipo "OggiaMeDomaniaTe" o "ChiDiCornaFerisceDiCornaPerisce" ma non ci stanno...


la sintesi è sempre apprezzata


----------

